# how can  i record a conversation with modem to phone



## rajeshjsl (Aug 23, 2004)

how can i record a conversation while talking with my modem to another phone


----------



## sailendra (Aug 23, 2004)

hmm...this is rreallly confusing me....what exactly you want  to record and where?


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Aug 23, 2004)

ModemSpy > *www.modemspy.com/en/index.php


----------



## bipin_hbk (Aug 24, 2004)

Try SuperVoice. Its a answering machine with PBX and Fax maching with sound recording feature . It can turn your single Telephone line into multiple once and one would think that you have called a big Corporate office. It has Greeting feature too. More over it can be set upped usin one computer and one Computer Only


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 24, 2004)

d00d, can u gimme da link for SuperVoice pls


----------



## bipin_hbk (Aug 24, 2004)

*www.supervoice.com/

Check this Out


----------

